# Help for January in Spain ....



## 89537 (May 27, 2005)

We're off to the Costa Azahar/Brava in January/February and need some help. Is it necessary to book at this time of year, bearing in mind the hordes of Germans/Dutch said to descend ? We seem to get either no responses to E-Mails to sites or 'just turn up'. 
All thoughts gratefully received.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi maz05manic (where did that come from?),

Like you, we are heading for Southern Spain towards the end of January for a couple of months.

I have been before at that time of year and found no need to book and in fact have never done so. I have noticed at that time of year that there are numerous vans heading North and rather fewer heading South and the rate of departures seems to accellerate through February.

I recently left the Algarve and in my last week there, overwinterers vans were arriving in numbers. Of those that I spoke to, most occupants (all nationalities) indicated that they were getting esconsed for Christmas and would then go home in January. This is a typical but of course not exclusive pattern.

In August, I e-mailed a very popular site in Southern Spain that my wife particularly wants to visit and asked about the need to book at the end of January. Their detailed reply indicated that this was not necessary as they always had space at that time. They advised booking for the Christmas / New Year period though.

As a point of interest, many Spanish & Portuguese sites have high daily rates but discounts for 30+ days stay are significant.

The Costa Brava can be a bit 'nesh in January and February incidentally.

PM me if you want any further info and I'll help if I can.

Nobby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're hoping to do the same - maybe we can all go down in convoy


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

If things carry on like they are in France, we may have to. Can I be tail gunner?

Nobby


----------



## 89537 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for all that, Nobby. We've come to the conclusion we may as well 'wing it' pretty much as we have in France and Germany for a couple of weeks in Summer for the last few years. We've got a mid-afternoon Eurotunnel booking at the start of January for £127 return and I'm happy with that.
Just have to trust the riots will have died down over the next two months.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Coincidence - we're on the tunnel for £127 return too but later in the month. Haven't been on the tunnel for years but we consider it to be the best crossing, especially in the winter and probably worth the extra lucre.

I like your style regarding winging it. We don't usually start thinking about it until we're approaching Biarritz. A little spontaneity makes life stimulating and often brings you to the most delightful and unexpected places. Having booked for somewhere does tend to make things a little predictable sometimes and can prevent you taking advantage of an opportunity.

Incidentally, if you go to the Costa Azahar you may like to try this site http://www.playatropicana.com/ - very nice.

Good luck,
Nobby


----------



## 89537 (May 27, 2005)

Thanks once again, Nobby. Just been reading about Playa Tropicana in the Alan Rogers Guide, sounds interesting !


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

we are in the algarve at the present and moving to Spain in the next week or so. there seem to be a lot fewer English here than last year and many sites seem quite empty with prime sunny pitches being available


----------

